# Netgear XET1001 funktioniert irgendwie nicht...BITTE HILFE



## Pizzatoni (20. Februar 2010)

Hi,
ich habe mir vorgestern die XET1001 Stecker von Netgear gekauft -mit diesen kann man das Internet über die Stromleitung nutzen- anfangs funktionierte das auch noch ohne größere Probleme...ich habe den Stecker neben dem Router eingesteckt und mit dem Router verbunden, dann habe ich ein weiteren Stecker neben dem PC eingesteckt und mit dem PC verbunden. Soweit so gut! Ich hatte nun Internet an meinem PC, allerdings wollte ich testen, ob das auch überall im Haus geht => ich habe den Stecker wieder rausgezogen und wo anders reingesteckt...doch dort ging das Internet nicht, deshalb dachte ich mir, kein Problem, ich werde das Internet sowieso nur an der einen Stellen (an der ich es bereits getestet hatte) nutzen und steckte den Stecker wieder in die erste Steckdose...doch nun funktioniert das überhaupt nicht mehr  . Ich habe es dann nochmal exakt nach Anleitung gemacht, doch kein Internet mehr bekommen. Der Stecker zeigt mir an, dass:
-Stromversorgung in Ordnung ist
-eine Powerline-Verbindung aufgebaut wurde
-eine Verbindung besteht

=> eigentlich müsste alles funktionieren, doch das tut es leider nicht, wäre echt total klasse, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, da ich jetzt schon alles was mir nur so eingefallen ist probiert habe und jetzt keinen Plan habe, was ich noch machen könnte?! 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Pizzatoni


----------



## dot (20. Februar 2010)

Kannst du ueber die Eingabeaufforderung die IP des Routers an'ping'en? Bitte auch mal die IP Einstellungen posten?


----------



## Pizzatoni (20. Februar 2010)

Hi,
also bei mir kommt dann 4Pakete gesendet, 0empfangen und 0 verloren...und wo finde ich die IP einstellungen?
mfg,
Pizzatoni


----------



## dot (20. Februar 2010)

Start -> Ausfuehren -> cmd -> ipfconfig


----------



## riedochs (20. Februar 2010)

Ich habe die Netgear Teile hier auch. bei mir gingen die erst vernünftig als ich auf beiden händisch die Verschlüsselung eingetragen habe


----------



## Pizzatoni (21. Februar 2010)

Also nun mal die ipconfig:


```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Alle Rechte vorbehalten.

C:\Users\Toni>ipconfig

Windows-IP-Konfiguration


Ethernet-Adapter LAN-Verbindung 2:

   Medienstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : Medium getrennt
   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:

Ethernet-Adapter LAN-Verbindung:

   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
   Verbindungslokale IPv6-Adresse  . : fe80::2012:6324:a672:c30%11
   IPv4-Adresse  . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.106
   Subnetzmaske  . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1

Ethernet-Adapter Hamachi:

   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
   IPv4-Adresse  . . . . . . . . . . : 5.160.208.207
   Subnetzmaske  . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
   Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 5.0.0.1

Tunneladapter isatap.{F8DB3C30-8046-40EC-B0CE-87ACA6B2D38E}:

   Medienstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : Medium getrennt
   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:

Tunneladapter LAN-Verbindung*:

   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
   IPv6-Adresse. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:73bc:1869:1145:b015:142b
   Verbindungslokale IPv6-Adresse  . : fe80::1869:1145:b015:142b%13
   Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunneladapter isatap.{67631CCA-833F-4BEE-A1FD-629C22E69777}:

   Medienstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : Medium getrennt
   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:

Tunneladapter 6TO4 Adapter:

   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
   IPv6-Adresse. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:5a0:d0cf::5a0:d0cf
   Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301

Tunneladapter isatap.{AEA72C65-A070-43B7-9099-F6C034E65367}:

   Medienstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : Medium getrennt
   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
```
Das mit den Passwörtern auf der Rückseite hatte ich auch schon mal probiert...es ging...aber die Verbindung brach dann immer wieder mal ab und dann nach raus-und reinstecken ging das Internet wieder nicht 

mfg,
Pizzatoni


----------



## dot (21. Februar 2010)

Ist die IP des Router 192.168.2.1? Wenn du diese anpingst erhaelst du keine Antwort? Dann funktioniert die Verbindung ueber das DLAN-Netzwerk ueberhaupt nicht. Gibt es dazu eine Software, wo du eventuell mal einen kompletten Einstellungsreset vornehmen kannst, um quasi von 0 noch einmal die Verbindung zu erstellen?


----------



## Pizzatoni (21. Februar 2010)

hm...jetzt funktionierts plötzlich...auch das anpingen (4empfangen und 4gesendet), jedoch meldet mir Firefox öfters, dass die Seiten wegen "Zeitüberschreitung" nicht geladen werden können...weiß vllt. jemand woran das liegen könnte?

mfg,
Pizzatoni


----------



## Pizzatoni (26. März 2010)

Hi,
ich weiß, dass es schon ein bisschen her ist, aber hat mittlerweile vllt. jemand eine Lösung für mein Problem gefunden?

mfg,
Pizzatoni


----------

